# Slot Race Manager 2.41 RELEASED!



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

Finally it's here: SRM 2.41! It's just a small update for the 2.40 Beta3 users, but for users of the last release version 2.30 there will be lot's of new stuff.

*New from 2.30 to 2.40B3:*
- Speed Trap for speed calculation on a predefined piece of track,
- Top Speed saving per car and per driver,
- Multiple sensors per lane for interval times and Speed Trap,
- Track Power stays off when leaving timing screen,
- Fixed printing bug (woops),
- Exported/printed reports are now saved in their own REPORTS directory and with comprehensive names,
- Each different report has it's own name so it will not overwrite other reports,
- New report added in Print Menu: Driver Ranking,
- Improved Race Results screen and Race Report after a race,
- Correction option in Championship mode: you can manually add/subtrackt time, points or (portion of) laps as penalty or bonus after each heat,
- Last Starting Tree light duration is user selectable: random or 1 second,
- Sound at end of race can be switched off (saves frustration when testing with programming too ;-) ),
- You can choose to show Fastest Lap or Track/Driver/Car info on timing screen.

*New from 2.40B3 to 2.41 (and already completed):*
- fixed bug with storing times (screenbug)
- fixed bug with calculating speeds in MPH during timing
- Removed the "Press a button to begin" at the beginning of a heat (timing now starts right away)
- Non used lanes are not shown during timing
- Updated multiple help files and main manual
- Minimum value of a track's MinLap can now be set as low as 0,5 second
- Parallel Port OUT settings now in PIN number instead of Pin value (so no more conversion needed)
- PARPORT program can now be called from within SRM (in the Parallel Port setup screen).

This is the link to the site: http://www.cenobyte.nl/slotracemanager/


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I tried your software, I thought it really great. Simple, and very easy to read, no fancy graphics hiding information.

I like the fact we don't have to load windows, clic things to make a race, especially.

BUT your great piece of software have one issue : the lack of sound , at least for best timing. When you run alone, and focus on the handling, sound for best laps is a great feature.

Do you plan to include this feature in the future ?

thank you


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SRM RULES!!!!!!!!!!! Ive tried most of the other free lap timers an this one just blows them away!!!!!!!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

demether said:


> BUT your great piece of software have one issue : the lack of sound


 Its not an issue, its made that way... from the SRM site about sound

No sound when passing sensor or with fastest lap?
17/01/2009 16:51 Filed in: FAQ
I'm afraid this is no error. The timing routine in SRM has no sound when timing a race or practise session. To reach real 1/1000 second accuracy during timing, SRM speeds up the PC timer. Unfortunately, this prevents sound being used during timing, because the waveforum of every sound is created using the PC timer. When playing a sound, the timer is reset back to it's original speed by the controlling hardware and the timing software freezes. Up until now I haven't found a way around this problem and I doubt there is any.


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

Sound is indeed an issue. I'm not exactly clear on how sound is created by a PC in a DOS environment, but it involves the internal timer in some way, I guess the sound circuitry relies on clock speed. Since SRM's timing routine forces the internal clock to work much faster, this prevents me from using any sound created by the PC (wave form or system beeps). As soon as a sound is used, the clock speed falls back to normal speed and the timing routine freezes up the pc.

There would be another way to make sound work, but it would be a bit more difficult to build. I could let SRM give off an external signal through the parallel port, controlling a relays, the same way that track power and the Light Tree is controlled. This relays could then trigger something like a doorbell chime or a very visible visual signal (light bulb).


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, I understand. Perhaps you can add a simple visual feature in your software, for example a big white flash on the entire screen (so we can see it in our peripheric vision, during race) when the bestlaptime is beated ?


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

demether said:


> Ok, I understand. Perhaps you can add a simple visual feature in your software, for example a big white flash on the entire screen (so we can see it in our peripheric vision, during race) when the bestlaptime is beated ?


That is actually why I let the "best laptime" flash constantly, you can see it in your peripheric vision, because it's constantly flashing on and off.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, thank you. I'll try it. 

At the moment, I'm using a windows software, but i'm not completly satisfied. I have to turn on the computer, wait, wait, wait again, clic on the software icon, wait, wait again, clic to launch the race, use both the mouse and keyboard, and when I finish, I have to soft turn off the computer, wait wait again and finally hard turn off the computer


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

That's a lot of waiting 

The advantage of SRM is that it runs on "old crap" :lol:

The last few years I have collected 5 old machines (for free!) on which SRM runs like a breeze. I installed MS-DOS and deleted Windows all together, except on the SRM development machine that still has Windows ME on it. I also added a call to SRM.EXE at the end of the AUTOEXEC.BAT file, so that SRM boots up automatically after I switch on the machine. Between powering up the 10 year old Pentium1 (running at a wopping 100Mhz) and being ready to race (SRM started up) is exactly 20 seconds 

Powering off is even shorter: exit SRM and push the power switch again.

Lot's of people find it important to have good looking timing software, but actually a designated old machine with SRM on it is much more efficient, times more accurate and is a LOT cheaper


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> Lot's of people find it important to have good looking timing software, but actually a designated old machine with SRM on it is much more efficient, times more accurate and is a LOT cheape



I agree. I used SRM in past (for another track), and modified auto exec too, so I was able to make a race in less than a minute. 

I'll try it again, for sure...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, CB,
Big fan here of your SRM. Questions: Can you do European rotation in a race? 
Do the new features, specifically speed trap times, enable us to use the software for a drag strip? 
Is there a new count down screen? Any plans for a drag strip version? 
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Rich,

In a single race, you can set up rotation any way you like, but not in a championship: these have a fixed way of rotating. I may change that in the future, but for now it's not high on the To Do list 

There are no plans to do a real drag strip version of SRM, but I know of a slot race club over here in The Netherlands that use SRM v2.30 as it is now on their drag strip. Here is a link to a movie of them using SRM on their new drag strip:





If I am correct, they use two sensors per lane, one at the beginning and one at the end, but both connected on the same pin so that a complete run (from sensor 1 to sensor 2) is the same as a lap on a normal circuit. This way, starting too soon will not allow you to register a time.

However, with the new version, you can also use the Speed Trap feature to measure speed and use the speed trap setup as a way to measure drag strip achievements (time and speed).

The count down screen is the same as before, but I removed the "press any button to begin" sequence, since you can wait in the Race Setup screen as long as you wish. If you start the race, it should begin right away.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

So the christmas tree is independant of SRM, if I understand correctly ? 

very interesting.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I get it. So instead of the pin turning the track power relay on, the power it constantly on, and the pin turns the tree to green? Interesting. Hmmmm.... ideas.


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey when i try to install i get an error thing that says 'compressed zipped folder is invalid or corupted' How do i fix so i can load . This looks way better than LT2000. Thanks


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

@Demether: you mean in the Youtube film? I think the Tree is controlled by SRM.

@NTxSlotcars: I think you're correct.

@chaparrAL: be shure to unpack the ZIP file with the PKUNIP.EXE program you can download from my website. Unzipping with WinZIP or other programs may give you errors.


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

A feature list for version 2.42 is being assembled as we speak. I always have a Wish List at hand, with all new requested features and a priority for every feature depending on the number of requests and the possibility to make it work.

High on the list for 2.42 are for instance:

*Championship Template*
To quickly start a new Championship without having to type in all drivers or cars: you can simply make a template if you regularly race with the same buddies.

*Coasting Feature*
To extend the timing for a chosen amount of seconds after the race is over, to detect coasting cars.

*Championship Penalties*
This feature was actually planned earlier, but failed to make it to 2.41. With this option, you can manually add or deduct points, laps or time to the running rankings.

*Sync Cars & Drivers*
For people with multiple tiiming computers. This feature will allow you to type in new cars and drivers and to just copy that new info to other computers.

*Improved searching*
Searching a Car or a Driver is not at all that simple sometimes. Sometimes SRM allows you to filter on description first, but not everywhere in the program. I want to create a uniform searching routine that will allow you to find a Car or Driver more easily, everywhere in the program (also in the Race screen, where you can only type in a code now).

*Track Record*
Best Lap is shown for Driver and Car in the timing screen (when you have selected that in the Overall settings), but not the overall Best Lap! This will be added.

There will be more new features and ofcourse some bugs will be smashed as well. My testing track is finished at last and there will be lots of people coming over for regular runs, to give the track as well as SRM a good test drive!

Have fun!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man, all that stuff sounds great!

My requests would be....

1. for rotation options in championship mode.

2. Drag race mode with red light feature. 
Entry for brackets to championship and for headsup and bracket racing. 
I guess that may be a whole new program altogether.
Maybe a *D*rag *R*ace *M*anager?

I guess that's it. I really can't think of any other thing, cause I've been so happy with it so far.

Rich


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Cenobyte said:


> @chaparrAL: be shure to unpack the ZIP file with the PKUNIP.EXE program you can download from my website. Unzipping with WinZIP or other programs may give you errors.


I have always used winzip an never had a problem, I can extract the files an zip them with winzip if this would help anyone having problems


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

I sometimes have problems unzipping with WinZIP or WinRAR. To preserve downward compatibility for people that use MS-DOS machines and therefor DOS PKUNZIP, I ZIP the file with it's counterpart: MS-DOS PKZIP.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

*Dead strip?*

Is there any way to use a dead strip and the joystick port with your timing system? I didn't find any info i could use on your website. I need something simple with pictures. I am schematicly challenged


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> @Demether: you mean in the Youtube film? I think the Tree is controlled by SRM.


Great ! I didn't realize that software can control some hardware...I'll have to see that for my track. Perhaps it may be possible to send a signal to hardware for best lap ? for example, a colored light (perhaps one per lane) installed in a non too technical part of the track, lighting when the best race laptime is beat...so the drivers must see it...


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

TomH: no, unfortunately only the parallel port is supported.

Demether: I am considering the option you describe. Users of v2.40 will remeber the lane attention lights that were in that version (not working, only by reference). That was actually a start toward something similar.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Questions:

I rebuilt my track and downloaded your new version. Looks great.
Using the same IR sensors as last time, I have a little glitch.
In the test sensor mode.....I have one sensor in reverse.

Lane 1 (red) = 0
Lane 2 (white) = 0
Lane 3 (blue) = 1
Lane 4 (black) = 0

How is that possible?
The track is wired to accept TrackMate and LT2000.
On LT2K, the blue lane does not work, this tells me it is actually a hardware problem.
I called a meeting with my track maintenance crew who 
pulled out 3 scale miles of fiber optic cabling and couldn't find a problem.

Second question.

My power relay will not activate with the program.
I've tried using different relays, swapping polarities, no use, 
I have no signal from the computer.
I have good continuity from the computer.
I don't see where I can test the output or change any settings.

Thanks for your technical support.

Rich


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Rich,

You say you use the same sensors, but did you use the same pins on your parallel port?

The pin to which your lane 3 sensor is connected is an inverted pin. This means that the status-in-rest of that pin is not 0, like with other pins, but 1. When triggered, the pin switches to 0 instead of 1. it works just the other way around like normal pins, hence the description "inverted". SRM should work with inverted pins, but you might need to run the Parallel Port setup for that particular pin (lane 3) again.

For your relays problem, I recommend you use the PARPORT.EXE program which can be downloaded seperately from my site (this program will be built in in SRM 2.50). With that program you can manually switch external stuff like relays, using your computer. This way you can check if your hardware is functioning correctly and if so, what address & pin you need to use on your parallel port.

Hope this helps! :thumbsup:

BTW: check out this link to see the progress on 2.50 (was 2.42)!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

when the 2.50 will be available ? I'm now switching from windows UR3 to DOS SRM (h0 4lanes) ! 

thanks


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi!

SRM 2.50 is mostly ready. I'm implementing the last few things and I have a group of people testing it. Expect it soon!

Mario


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool!! Should I just wait and comb out the problems with the new program?

Rich


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I just installed SRM241, it works great for the moment (just tested tomy turbo). I'm really happy with that. No fancy graphics that you can't read correctly on screen, just precise racing, and cool database. Simple, functional, and fast. 

I'll make a review on french boards this week end, I think. A lot of people imagine that using windows software is easier...they're wrong.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> A lot of people imagine that using windows software is easier...they're wrong.


Way over the top simplification. While function and utility should reign over form alone, there's something to be said for exploiting the full capacity of the platform. Sadly, in the days of massive computing power at CHEAP prices, case in point:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883113094

... the fact that DOS systems still have a niche speaks to the slow, maybe more like totally pathetic, state of modern race management software systems designed to take advantage of modern computing platforms. I have not seen much in the way of Windows based race management systems that take advantage of capabilities beyond what was available in Windows 95 - to be generous. Dual core CPUs, multiple gigabytes of RAM, more than half of terabyte of storage, accelerated 3D graphics, all for under $400 bucks (and you pick up a nice 22 inch flat panel for around $150) and DOS programs are still competitive? Windows and Mac programmers, wake up!

All the same, SRM is still very admirable in its ability to eek out an impressive feature set on landfill class computing platforms. Well done Cenobyte.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I tried a lot of laptiming software, and always prefered the DOS ones. 

On my old track, I used SPTS, a photocell DOS system. Great features like gas consumtion, available a way before new sofware or factory race systems appeared. 

On the new h0 track, I wanted to be more "hype" and use windows xp system with UR3. Even if UR is a great piece of software (how worked right out of box on my track), and very customisable, it didn't satisfied me.

So I tried SRM again (I used it a few time before installing SPTS). It's fast, easy to manage, and easy to setup. You plug the PC, and you race. You can play with the databases too, without being lost in dozens of icons and menus. When you 've friends coming to race, they don't have to wait 10 minutes you setup a race too. No need for mousepad and place on the track to use a mouse too. 

Last but not least, the good old DOS graphics (bright colored big fonts on black background) is just more eficient than fancy 32bit graphics. 


Now I have to rember how to make my PC (installed under win98) booting directly on DOS and running c:/srm241/srm automaticaly. For now, I have to launch win98, then restart in DOS mode to play. Have to google it. 


thank you again Cenobyte for your cool software.


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks guys 

That's actually the goal of SRM: take an old PC and create a ready to go racing system with it. See the PC + software as a replacement of the expensive all-in-one racing systems like for instance the DS300, but then for less bucks and with more functionality.

A couple of times now, I researched the possibility to start working on SRM3: a Windows & Mac based timing system I want to develop in RealBasic, a multi platform system much like Visual Basic. Again and again I ran into technical problems conceirning accurate timing. What to use to hook up the timing hardware? The parallel port is on it's way out, so USB was the logical choice. But connecting simple timing hardware like SRM2 uses to a USB port is a hard task with lot's of obstacles on it's way. The parallel port in MS-DOS can be reached directly by the timing software, allowing it to react to signals on it within thousands of seconds. A car passes, triggers the port and SRM "sees" that, all within 0,001 second. The USB port needs drivers and it can be reached only by the proper USB code within the operating system (Windows or Mac OSX), which is sluggish. You can't reach the port directly, so using it's signals as a trigger for timing gives you unreliable results. The only way to use USB for reliable timing is let an external (expensive!) timing device do the timing and let it send the data to the computer. This way you are using the powerful computer only for data management and you need an expensive device for the timing. Or you can use the USB port and settle for much less accurate timing...

If you like 2.41, you'll like 2.50 even more. I have improved some screens. Searching cars & drivers is more intuitive & faster, adding fastest times after a race is much improved and also the race setup screen has become much more useable.
:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> That's actually the goal of SRM: take an old PC and create a ready to go racing system with it.


It's one of the reason I choosed SRM. To reach "pro racing" features and accuracy. 


A question : will I be able to upgrade my 2.41 setup without loosing my track, drivers and cars database? because if I can't, I will not enter all my cars in the software, and I'll wait 2.50. 

thanks


edit : you can see my track work in progress here, using SRM : 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=244500


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

demether said:


> A question : will I be able to upgrade my 2.41 setup without loosing my track, drivers and cars database? because if I can't, I will not enter all my cars in the software, and I'll wait 2.50.


Ofcourse, no problem. SRM 2.50 will import all data.



> edit : you can see my track work in progress here, using SRM


Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I up this topic, first to say that I continue to use SRM for my track, and Iam very happy with that. 

The second reason is that I'm very interested in drag racing possibilities of SRM, and think about build a routed h0 drag strip. 

i've already got the computer, and soon I 'll have some copper tape and wood. 

So, if anyone use SRM for drag racing (with a functional christmas tree), i'd be really happy to discuss about that ! I think I understand the laptiming setup to reproduce the drag racing rules, but the christmas tree is a complete mystery for me. 

thanks !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I found a first answer...simply reading the SRM website (stupid I am!) 


For the lightning tree, the scheme is that (hope it's ok I reproduce the scheme here) : 











So, if I understand correctly, if I use just LEDS, the relay is not necessary ? If it 's not necessary, do I have to wire the chip pin 11 to +12volt ? 

Another thing, just to be sure : can I change the colors or number of LEDS without changing the wiring scheme ? 



Last things :

Is there any possibility to show the false start with another led assembly ? 

I beleive that SRM can already detect false starts, shows speed and time a drag strip, but could SRM integrate a reaction time feature ? 


thank you a lot,


dimitri


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Dimitri,

Just a fast reply from my side, since tomorrow I will be leaving The Netherlands for a week to visit a big Corvette meeting in Carlisle, Pennsylvania :hat:

SRM does not actually detect a false start, but since SRM starts counting when the timing starts, you will miss a lap when you take off too soon.

SRM does measure reaction time, being the time between start of timing and your first pass of the sensor. Normally you start just before the timing sensor, so this first passing is the reaction time.

The setup for a drag strip timing with SRM can be done by using two sensors: one at start and one at finish. The two sensors are hooked up on the same par.port pin (so triggering the same pin). The heat will be a lap and speed will also be shown, BUT this will be average speed over the full length of your dragstrip. It should be possible to add a third sensor shortly behind (or before) the finish sensor and before the braking zone, so you can measure speed at the end of the strip, between sensor 2 and 3. The distance between sensors 2 and 3 should be as short as possible, but long enough to accurately measure speed.

I'm sorry to say that I can't help you with the hardware, since I have found these schematics on the internet and I haven't built any myself. My electronics knowledge is quite limited 
You can change the color of the LED's ofcourse, but not the amount of led's, since that will change the total resistance of the led's. Also be aware that SRM uses a different amount in it's startup sequence than shown in this schedule.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you a lot for your answer. I think I get it, now. 

I'll make tests and report my progress. perhaps it will help your for your devs. I'm sure a free drag racing dedicated software should have a GREAT succes out there...


Thanks again, 

dimitri


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There are variables when it comes to LEDs. How much voltage is being supplied to the circuit will determine if more than one LED will function correctly. Also, adding LEDs to one circuit will change the required resistor. http://www.quickar.com/noqbestledcalc.htm This link will address the requirements for you. Put in the voltage supplied, the voltage drop (how much power the LED consumes) and the number of LEDs used. Estimate the milliamps at 15 or 20. You will find that wiring them differently will change the value of the resistor too. In series will call for a different ohm and watt resistor than parallel. LEDs are fairly inexpensive so don't be afraid to experiment. I've "popped" more than my share!!:lol:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I think I will try LEDs first on my le mans cars, then try to make a light tree for SRM, and a copper tape tjet scale dragstrip (I readed on US forums that tjet scale is 1/76, here in france we thing about 1/72, sometimes even less).


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, today was a good weekend! I locked myself in my room to get some solid coding done 

Last week, I had some race events on my Corvette Speedway track and that was a good moment to do some testing on the last beta version 6 of SRM 2.50. I found some bugs, as did some of the beta testers, and was able to fix them. There was also a lot of other work to do...

After I added the Syncing and Championship Template routines, SRM was growing significantly in size. Not a good thing if you're running it on an old 80386 with only 1MB of ram. So, I began searching for ways to get the size of my code down. After 8 hours of looking & fixing I was able to get it back down to the size I started with, WITHOUT the big routines! Fortunately there was plenty of room to make my code more efficient, since a lot of it was written more that 15 years ago! Back then, I wasn't a very subtle programmer, so there was a lot to be gained from finding & deleting repeating code and putting it a separate subroutines.

Besides this invisible work under the hood you will like the improvements. Especially if you use the Championship mode (and you should!) you will find the Template file very handy. It saves you a lot of typing if you regularly run Championships with the same people. Oh, and from now on you can also give your championship a name YOU like.

If you have more than one track, like me (I also have a small rally track with an old SRM computer) you'll find it very handy to have something that will sync drivers and cars. This way, you can type in new drivers and cars on one computer and sync the other computer(s) with a diskette in a very short time! Nothing is changed without your approval first, so just run the Sync routine to check for differences, if you like.

There is still some testing to do, but all the stuff I wanted in version 2.50 is ready now! I will contact the beta testers for a new beta version and the release version will follow as soon as all the bugs are ironed out!

Have fun!

Mario van Ginneken
my website: www.cenobyte.nl


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool deal!! We were just talking about this program in another thread.
Lookin to use it for drag racing.

Rich


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> Cool deal!! We were just talking about this program in another thread.
> Lookin to use it for drag racing.



drag racing feature "out of box" should be a great addition to a great piece of software !


----------

